# Happy Birthday CJIS



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Have A Great Day*


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Happy B-Day! Couldn't fall on a nicer day.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:cake: *Happy Birthday Buddy!!* :cake:

*I hope you have many, many more!*​


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy 19th birthday !!!! Hope mom makes your favorite meal. Grilled Cheese sandwiches cut into fourths, and curly fries with Thousane Island dressing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Happy 19th birthday !!!! Hope mom makes your favorite meal. Grilled Cheese sandwiches cut into fourths, and curly fries with Thousane Island dressing!!!!!!!!!


19th? I remeber that birthday... it was hot as hell... sort of like today.

Anyway Thanks folks.

So far it's been a quite one. I just got home from a detail and later might go out for dinner with family and friends. Other than that I will probably just lay low out of the heat.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Happy Birthday!!














*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday... I have no idea who you are but I just had 3 drinks for your birthday ..I owe you one...enjoy your day.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday brutha!!...:t:..:fun:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday!

Here is some cake...


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ohmigod Andy...only you could find something that disgusting!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kttref said:


> Ohmigod Andy...only you could find something that disgusting!


This is true.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Only Andy could take a perfectly family friendly thread and make it...oh, is that buttercream?


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Jeez Andy....he's only a kid  
Happy belated birthday Mack.


----------

